# help, my goats have lice.....?  what do I do?



## Arabiansnob (Oct 23, 2011)

Today I foud these little orarange ish yellow ish kinda bugs on them in the hair, how do i get rid of them???    and How do I prevent them from comming back???   A friend that raise goats told me that Ivermecterin horse wormer gets rid of them?   Is this true??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes. You can also get Sevin dust and dust them. Also dust their area really well. I would do it 2 or 3 times with 2 weeks in between.


----------



## Arabiansnob (Oct 23, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Yes. You can also get Sevin dust and dust them. Also dust their area really well. I would do it 2 or 3 times with 2 weeks in between.


Was that a yes to the Ivermecterin horse wormer for the lice to??    And where do I buy this Sevin Dust?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes you can use the horse ivomec. I have cattle injectible that you can give orally or by injection so I have no idea what the dosage would be. 

You can get Sevin dust at any hardware store or Tractor Supply.


----------



## Arabiansnob (Oct 23, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Yes you can use the horse ivomec. I have cattle injectible that you can give orally or by injection so I have no idea what the dosage would be.
> 
> You can get Sevin dust at any hardware store or Tractor Supply.


Okay I got the Sevin Dust 5%, do i just sprinkle it all over them and rub it in and just leave it??   I dont have to show them or anything??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes, just sprinkle it on and try and rub it in a little then just leave it. Clean their pen area and then dust their pen so that it is totally white.


----------



## elevan (Oct 23, 2011)

Repeat in 14 days and again in 14 days after that to get rid of them completely.  And treat the entire group of goats that share living quarters.


----------

